# How much canned does your kitten eat?



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been feeding Lexie about (11 weeks old now) Wellness kitten formula. I want to make sure i'm not under or over feeding her. I've been reading around -- and it looks like for kittens in most places, give them "free range"?

I just want to verify that. Lexie will eat almost a whole 3.5 oz can at one sitting. Is that ok? How much do your babies eat? :catmilk


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, Sasha is the same age and he eats about 1/2 of a 5.5 oz can of Weruva with some raw chunks added to it (about an 1 oz I would say). So he eats about 3.75 oz per meal and I feed him about 4 times a day; although 2 meals are this size and the other 2, I don't put the raw in. Overall, let's see...he eats about 8.5 oz of canned a day by his lonesome. But keep in mind, I do not feed kibble at all so that may account for an increase in quantity.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

We raise mainly beef but have our own personal chickens/pigs and feed our cats a raw diet with homemade natural dried food/treats.

On the very rare occasion when the meat I use for the cat food is not ready I will resort to can food.

No matter the brand...no matter the taste...when I put canned cat food down for our barn kitties...they look up at me with the most concerned eyes and I swear they ask....

"are we poor now....is that why we have to eat _"this" _stuff now....am I going to have to get a second job"...lol.

Yep...my barn cats turn up their noses at canned cat food...but will eat a mouse butt like it was dessert=^.^=


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

dweamgoil said:


> Well, Sasha is the same age and he eats about 1/2 of a 5.5 oz can of Weruva with some raw chunks added to it (about an 1 oz I would say). So he eats about 3.75 oz per meal and I feed him about 4 times a day; although 2 meals are this size and the other 2, I don't put the raw in. Overall, let's see...he eats about 8.5 oz of canned a day by his lonesome. But keep in mind, I do not feed kibble at all so that may account for an increase in quantity.


Awww, thank you so much. That's good then, I'm not overfeeding little Lexie and probably can give her a bit more now. I have been at times anyway as I read somewhere that if kitten wants more, its ok..they are growing. Just baffles my mind (And I think Maxie's too!) of how much she can eat - she's so tiny. LOL  I been sometimes taking her plate away 1/2 way through, as she gobbles it down and I don't want her to throw up. Appreciate this, tyvm


----------



## Shamu (Aug 6, 2010)

Miss Callie Kitty said:


> We raise mainly beef but have our own personal chickens/pigs and feed our cats a raw diet with homemade natural dried food/treats.
> 
> On the very rare occasion when the meat I use for the cat food is not ready I will resort to can food.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that would be awesome, I wish! Thank you for the info. Haha, at your kitties! nekitty


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

our kittens eat about 3 oz wet (half in the morning and half in the evening)with 1/4 cup dry available throughout the day.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

My 8 week old kittens eat 3.3 oz a can day (half in the morning, half at night) with dry feed down at all times.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Our 2 kittens are coming up on their 10th week. My daughter feeds them Wellness core canned. She gives each kitten a 1/4 can 3x a day. In addition to that, they have Wellness core dry available at all times. Everything I read said until 12 weeks, free feed. After the 12 weeks gently get them on a feeding schedule. Once they hit the 12 week mark we will slowly take away the dry and feed canned only and adjust as needed. I just don't like having canned sitting out and I know they need the extra calories while little. 

I was a bit concerned as Sparta was looking a little thin. While seeing the vet on Friday, she said the kittens were perfect. they had gained .4 pounds in a little over a week as well. 

I think a lot has to do with energy levels. How much free range running does he have in the house? My daughter is home from school for the summer and her kittens follow her everywhere. They spend more time out of their "safe room" then in. This is why Sparta started looking a little thin, she wasn't losing weight but gaining nice lean muscle from running, jumping and climbing all day.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow gets between 10-12 ounces a day, split up into two meals.


----------

